# تردد قناة الفادى الفضائية  (قناة الباحثين عن الحق )



## besm alslib (26 مارس 2011)

*سلام ونعمه *


*دخلت حالا على موقع ابونا زكريا ولقيت الخبر التالي*​






​ 




​ 



*منقول من موقع ابونا زكريا بطرس*
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 مارس 2011)

*خبر جميل جدا
لكن مستنيين بثها ع القمر الاوربي
ميرسي ليكي ممتي​*


----------



## BITAR (26 مارس 2011)

*نحن فى الانتظار *​


----------



## holiness (27 مارس 2011)

بحثت عنها في القمر ما لقيت القناة 

للمرة الخامسة على التوالي


----------



## noraa (27 مارس 2011)

بصراحة ارحم من الا خ احمد اباظة اللى بشتم بدون سبب ويقول كلام  عيب على الاقل ابونا    زكريا بيقول شوفوا انتوا الكلمة  احتراما للاطفال


----------



## apostle.paul (27 مارس 2011)

*معنديش الستالايت دا لما ينزل على الهوت بيرد ابقوا قولولنا تردد القناة عليه ايه
*


----------



## Coptic Adel (27 مارس 2011)

*خبر رائع جدا ومنتظرينه بقالنا سنة

وربنا يكملها والقناة تشوف النور علي الهوت بيرد 

علشان الملايين يقدروا يتابعوها 
*​


----------



## MAJI (27 مارس 2011)

شكرا للخبر الحلو
مشتاقين جدا لكلام وبحوث ابونا القمص زكريا بطرس


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 مارس 2011)

*ربنا يعوضك تعبك يا قمررر ​*


----------



## kamal1151 (1 أبريل 2011)

خبر جميل ولو احد عرف التردد على الهوت بيرد يخبرنا وربنا يعوضه


----------



## Coptic Adel (2 أبريل 2011)

kamal1151 قال:


> خبر جميل ولو احد عرف التردد على الهوت بيرد يخبرنا وربنا يعوضه




*القناة لسه منزلتش ع الهوت بيرد

قريبااااااااا
*​


----------



## kamal1151 (2 أبريل 2011)

اولا شكرا على ردك وثانيا اعلم جيدا انها فريبا تكون على الاوربى وكان قصدى انها لما تنزل الافادة


----------



## شميران (2 أبريل 2011)

*خبر رائع*


----------



## رضا دش (13 أبريل 2011)

باسم رب المجد سيدنا يسوع المسيح 
شاكرين ومهللين مجهوداتكم الكبيره لتوصيل لنا الجديد فى محبه الله


----------



## حبيب يسوع (13 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لك


----------

